# Deine Lackierung?



## Trial_Dani (1. Mai 2007)

hi,
ich dachte mir, mal ein Treath zu eröffnen, wo man ein Foto von seiner Bike-lackierung bzw. von dessen Farbgebung hineinstellt!
Damit man einerseits, wenn man vor hat sein Bike zu lackieren evtl. coole Vorgaben hat oder anderer Seits einfach das Bike bewundern kann!

Also...ich kann leider nicht als Beispiel voran gehen, da ich mein neues Bike noch nicht geliefert bekommen habe!

Aber ich freue mich auf eure Fotos!!!


----------



## Icke84 (1. Mai 2007)

find ich gut, ich wollt meinen rahmen vielleicht auch demnächst lackieren.

jetzt werden manche sagen: "guck in die bike gallery", aber hier gehts ja nur um die rahmen und deren selbstgestaltete lackierung.

ich wollt zu dem thema auch noch fragen ob man diese ebay rahmen (FLD phosphatiert) einfach mitn rgednwelchem autolackpray besprühen kann?
oder muss der vorher noch irgendwie behandelt werden?

und welche lacke sind die besten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (1. Mai 2007)

Also....gehen tut das schon, aber du musst den Rahmen vorher anrauen und ich würde das Ding auch Grundieren! Wenn du das nicht machst, hast du nicht lange etwas davon! Aber ich würde mal deinen nächsten Lackierer fragen, was er verlangen würde!
Ich hab da nämlich mal gefragt, für den Rahmen komplett lackierung zwischen 30-40! Also....das wäre es mir wert! Denn das ist dann professionell gemacht!

Soo...und jetzt hoffe ich auf cool, schöne Fotos


----------



## crap (2. Mai 2007)

Ich nehm nur Baumarktlack, ohne grossen Aufwand draufgesprueht, da die Kratzer, die beim Fahren entstehen, meist so tief gehen, dass auch Pulverbeschichtung durchdrungen wuerde. Daher gebe ich mir da keine Muehe und lackiere lieber oefter.


----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2007)

also ansich macht man es folgender maßen:
Rahmen abschleifen um ev. alte Farbreste zu entfernen und eine leicht rauhe aber ebene Fläche zu schaffen.
Grundierung drauf, die trocknen lassen und dann mit feinem schleifpapier anschleifen/anrauhen
dann den lack drauf, immer schon gleichmäßig und nicht zu viel auf einmal sonst gibts lacknasen (vorsicht bei hellen Farben, da muß man ev sehr viele schichten machen bis es deckt)
ev noch eine schicht lack auf den ersten

Grundregeln: die alte schicht immer schön trocknen lassen bevor man weiter macht
alles Fett und staubfrei halten
nicht zu viel farbe auf einmal aufsprühen, sonst gibts nasen


Also schwarz matt ist natürlich die einfachste farbe. deckt super und man kann auch mal ne kleine stelle nachträglich sprühen/nachbessern ohne das man was sieht


Fluo Farben sind extrem ******* zu sprühen. Halten ohne grundierung kein bißchen. hier extrem viele dünne schichten. ich schätze man wird mindestens 10 brauchen bis es richtig deckt. und wenn möglich eine weiße grundierung verwenden. dann strahlt die farbe besser und man braucht nicht ganz so viele schichten


----------



## Trial_Dani (2. Mai 2007)

Hey,
cool, dass wir/ihr jetzt so ins Gespräch gekommen sind/seid.
Aber...das war nicht ganz das erhoffte Thema!!!

Hat denn hier niemand einen geilen Rahmen, den er uns nicht vorenthalten will/kann/darf???


----------



## Trial_Dani (4. Mai 2007)

jetzt muss ich den treath nochmal versuchen durchzu  bringen! 

macht doch einfach mal ein foto von eurem Bike...eben nicht in Aktion sondern es geht um die lackierung!!!


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2007)

silber poliert siehe avatar.


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. Mai 2007)

Namnd!

Dann fang ich ma an ...  







Ganz normaler Dosenlack vom gut sortierten Fachhandel. Das Bike war davor alupoliert mit Klarlack drüber. Der Händler gab mir den Tip einfach den Klarlack anzurauhen um mir somit die Grundierung zu ersparen. Das Ergebnis seht ihr ja. Die Farbe hält gut. Keine Abplatzer oder Risse. Bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## Trial_Dani (5. Mai 2007)

cool.
jaa...so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt! 

Also...dass das mit dosenlack so schön funktioniert, cool!


----------



## Icke84 (30. Oktober 2007)

hi Leute,

wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß was das für ne farbe vom rahmen is, in dem MISC2007 Video, von dem Jack Meek. Minute 7:11

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (30. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Levelboss (30. Oktober 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß was das für ne farbe vom rahmen is, in dem MISC2007 Video, von dem Jack Meek. Minute 7:11
> 
> danke schonmal im voraus


Das ist ein Titanrahmen von Triton.


----------



## Trial_Dani (31. Oktober 2007)

also..kennt ihr das BikeInfection06 video, wo man das neongelbe bike vom thomas öhler sieht? ich find die Farbe so derbst geil für nen rahmen...aber wenn ich den Läckieren lass, dann nur vom Lackieren (mein vater kennt einen, desshalb geht das recht günstig)!
Und ich wollte halt einfach mal fragen, bevor ich das "schöne" schwarz glänzend (siehe Avatar) "kaputt" mache...was sagt ihr zu der Farbe?
Gut/schlecht/cool/peinlich? 
Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge, wenn es in so eine richtung gehen soll?

danke


----------



## isah (31. Oktober 2007)

Warum so lackieren wie ein Rad das es schon gibt? Es gibt mehr als schwarz, weiss und neongelb.


----------



## Trial_Dani (31. Oktober 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Warum so lackieren wie ein Rad das es schon gibt? Es gibt mehr als schwarz, weiss und neongelb.



hä? wie meinste das?


----------



## MisterLimelight (31. Oktober 2007)

er meint, dass viele trialräder von der lackierung/farbe gleich aussehen und du auch gleich ganz tief in die farbpalette greifen könntest: pink, okker, sand, flipflop oder metallicbraun ....
ich kam 2002 auf die idee mein gelbes monty in dem montyblau von 98 erscheinen zu lassen. Mit vorbau versteht sich. Das blau das es dann hatte war aber dunkler. Man bekommt es oftmals nicht so hin wie man es gerne hätte - dadurch war es aber auch schon wieder cool, weil es eben nicht "nachgemacht" war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (31. Oktober 2007)

stimt natürlich..aber ich weiss einfach nicht, wie ich mein bike machen möchte..so gnaz hscwarz möchte ich es nicht lassen!
Woher könnte ich mir denn ein paar Anregungen holen?


----------



## ringo667 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hier die Lackierung meines Rahmens:





wurde in einer Lackiererei gemacht, falls jemand interesse hat seine Kiste Pulvern zu lassen pm, über mich gehts etwas billiger


----------



## misanthropia (1. November 2007)

sieht schon stylisch aus auch wenn man über Flammen diskutieren könnte aber das sieht schon echt geil aus. was hat dich der spass denn gekostet?

im übrigen wollte ich gleich kleinteile pulvern lassen. Halteschellen, lenkerklemmung. habe aber nun etwas Angst bei den 180°C verbunden mit den Strukturellen veränderungen des Alus. Hat sich da schon jemand rangetraut sind ja hochbelastete Teile da denkt man schon drüber nach


----------



## hooliemoolie (1. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> also ansich macht man es folgender maßen:
> Rahmen abschleifen um ev. alte Farbreste zu entfernen und eine leicht rauhe aber ebene Fläche zu schaffen.
> Grundierung drauf, die trocknen lassen und dann mit feinem schleifpapier anschleifen/anrauhen
> dann den lack drauf, immer schon gleichmäßig und nicht zu viel auf einmal sonst gibts lacknasen (vorsicht bei hellen Farben, da muß man ev sehr viele schichten machen bis es deckt)
> ...



Haha ,,manche leute machen ne AUSBILDUNG bevor sie von sich behaupten Lackieren zu können ......

Mit ner Srühdose was auf en Rahmen rotzen hehe des kann auch meine 6 jährige Nichte ganz gut !!!


----------



## Scrat (2. November 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Haha ,,manche leute machen ne AUSBILDUNG bevor sie von sich behaupten Lackieren zu können ......
> 
> Mit ner Srühdose was auf en Rahmen rotzen hehe des kann auch meine 6 jährige Nichte ganz gut !!!



Und wie geht's richtig?

Beschreib' doch mal.

Gruß & Danke, Thomas


----------



## isah (2. November 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Haha ,,manche leute machen ne AUSBILDUNG bevor sie von sich behaupten Lackieren zu können ......
> 
> Mit ner Srühdose was auf en Rahmen rotzen hehe des kann auch meine 6 jährige Nichte ganz gut !!!



Ne AUSBILDUNG ist natuerlich sehr sinnvoll, um einen TRIAL Rahmen zu lackieren


----------



## hooliemoolie (2. November 2007)

Scrat schrieb:


> Und wie geht's richtig?
> 
> Beschreib' doch mal.
> 
> Gruß & Danke, Thomas


  

Geh mal in ne Lackierei und Frag den Beschichtungsaufbau Bei Alu....
Bestimmt mit der Sprühdose...
Und bestimmt mit Irgendeiner Grundierung...hehe
Und ne in son nemm Rahmen sind weiss geht keine Spannung drin 
Weiss garnich wieviel Prozentoal (hehe) Weichmacher in so ner Dose is 
...

Schau die den Rahmen mit den netten Flammen an ...Sowas is ma ne fette 
Lackierung.....


----------



## hooliemoolie (2. November 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Ne AUSBILDUNG ist natuerlich sehr sinnvoll, um einen TRIAL Rahmen zu lackieren


 

Ne is klar Atze... manche schaffen nich ma en loch in schnee zu pissen und wollen Dick den Trial Rahmen pimpen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Warum so lackieren wie ein Rad das es schon gibt? Es gibt mehr als schwarz, weiss und neongelb.



Dem mÃ¶chte ich noch einen deiner Ã¤lteren Posts hinzufÃ¼gen,wenn ich darf:



isah schrieb:


> Weiter reicht die Kreativitaet nicht?





Und jetzt beruhigen wir uns mal wieder.

@Daniel:
Wenn dir eine Farbe gefÃ¤llt,musst Du nicht im Forum fragen ob die peinlich oder sonst was ist,ist schlieÃlich dein Geschmack,dein Rahmen.
Ich selbst bin knapp an einem pinken Rahmen vorbei vorbeigekommen



Des Weiteren habe ich mit SprÃ¼hdosenlack auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht,allerdings nur an Gabeln,und anderen Kleinteilen.


GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Schevron (3. November 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Haha ,,manche leute machen ne AUSBILDUNG bevor sie von sich behaupten Lackieren zu können ......
> 
> Mit ner Srühdose was auf en Rahmen rotzen hehe des kann auch meine 6 jährige Nichte ganz gut !!!


 
halt dich mal mit deinem Klugscheißmodus n bißchen zurück. Ich hab nie behauptet das ich profilackierer bin.
mein wissen in dem post hab ich allerdings von jemandem der seit 30 Jahre Lackiert. ich denk der weiß also was er tut.

Ich nehme aber mal an das du der Lackierobermacker bist wenn du auf jeden fall so kompetent bist zu sagen wer hier ahnung hat und wer nicht.

Wenn deine nichte das so toll kann, kann sie ja meinen nächsten rahmen machen, dann kann ich mir die arbeit sparen.  



also beim nächsten post n bißchen vorher drüber nachdenken  was man von sich gibt. Wenn hier nämlich jeder ne lehre machen soll bevor er was an seinem Rad macht wäre der geht nicht gibts nicht threat wohl sehr schnell ausgestorben.

ich nehme an du hast ne metallerausbildung gemacht bevor du mal ne schraube absägst. 
was ich übrigens schon mit 3 gemacht habe, bin also besser als deine 6jährige nichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. November 2007)

Ja ja.. die hohe Kunst des Lackierens...


----------



## misanthropia (3. November 2007)

shevron 1: moolie 0 
hab meine Teile gepulvert, insgesamt 8 stück, qualitativ ist das gut, nur leider zu dunkel :-( kann mich nicht so recht entschließen ob die wirklihc zu dunkel sind.
ich habe es wirklich schon mit sprühfarbe versucht, da reicht mein handwerkliches geschick nicht aus bzw meine geduld. hab zu früh alles aufeinander gesprücht und zuviel auf einmal, dann gabs nasen und es war hässlich. schade eigentlich


----------



## hooliemoolie (4. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> halt dich mal mit deinem Klugscheißmodus n bißchen zurück. Ich hab nie behauptet das ich profilackierer bin.
> mein wissen in dem post hab ich allerdings von jemandem der seit 30 Jahre Lackiert.
> 
> Ja..dann Hätte Er dir sicher von ner Sprühdosenlackierung abgeraten ....
> ...


----------



## Schevron (4. November 2007)

??? was meinst du?


----------



## hooliemoolie (4. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> ??? was meinst du?


 

wer lesen kann "is klar" im vorteil


----------



## Schevron (5. November 2007)

Was meinst du war auf deine erste version des posts bezogen in der grad mal 4 worte oder so standen die sich irgendwie auf meinen Nick bezogen haben.
So nun zu deiner editierten Antwort:
Er hat mir die Spraydose selber gegeben 
Natürlich hat er gesagt das er es mir auch noch besser machen kann mit verschiedenen Farben Mustern etc.
aber warum? son rad is n gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn die Lackierung zu aufwendig ist hat man nur Angst was zu zerkratzen und hält sich zurück.

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht: Bin das Rad noch ne ganze Weile gefahren, hat alles super gehalten, und der Rahmen liegt nu im Keller und die Farbe is immer noch dran. Weiß also net was du mit: "lass mal die vierte Woche Anfangen den sieht die ganze Sache wohl nichmehr so schick aus" meinst.

Natürlich geht der Lack ab wenn man irgendwo aufsetzt. Aber zeig mir ne Lackierung wo das nicht so ist! Selbst Pulverbeschichtung und Eloxierungen gehen ab wenn sie Feindkontakt mit nem Stein haben. Warum also n Haufen Geld und Mühe aufwenden einen Rahmen super duper obendrüber zu lackieren wenn ich ihn auch schnell und einfach zb. schwarz machen kann. (vorausgesetzt man is mit schwarz zufrieden)
Dann kann ich mir den Rahmen auch 3mal im Jahr neu machen um die Kratzer wieder loszuwerden, und hab jedesmal nen prima Rahmen.

Und dein Komentar zu "Dr.Doubeldizz " laß ich mal so stehen da du wohl nicht ausreichend Informationen hast um es richtig zu interpretieren. Aber egal. Auch du kommst ev mal irgendwann dahinter.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2007)

Hoolie verpiss dich dahin wo du hergekommen bist.
Es ist scheiss egal ob man ein Trial bike von nem Profi lackieren lässt oder es selber mit Sprühdosen anständig macht. Wenn du wo drauf knallst hast du so oder so Kratzer drin. Da kannst du so viel lachen wie du willst. Wenn man trial fährt sieht ein Rad eh so aus.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. November 2007)

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Pulvern oder Profilackierung halten *kleineren *Attacken natürlich besser stand aber das ist beim trial ziemlich egal. Bringt beim Downhill und so sicherlich nen Vorteil denn da werden durch die hohen geschwindigkeiten ständig Steinchen und ähnliches gegen den Rahmen geschleudert. Da hällt selbstgesprühtes sicherlich nicht so lange.


----------



## *Sickboy* (5. November 2007)

Also meine Lackierung is schon über ein Jahr alt un von Farbabplatzern keine Spur. Ich habe nicht mal grundiert sonder lediglich (auf Anweisung vom Besitzer eines Farb- und Lackhandels) den alten Klarlack angerauht. Farbe hält super. Natürlich ist sie nicht sicher vor Kratzern, das ist aber keine Farbe!

Natürlich sieht es besser aus wenn man es professionel von einem Lackierer machen lässt und wenn er dann noch eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung hat, dann ist das Ergebnis sicher nochmal besser.

Die Frage is wohl vielmehr (hooliemoolie) ob man das Geld ausgeben will für den Lackierer oder sich 2 Dosen kauft für weitaus weniger Geld und ein bisschen handwerkliches Geschick und Geduld reinsteckt.
Ich finde man hat viel mehr davon wenn man es selbst gemacht, vorausgesetzt es sieht nach was aus!

Fazit: Rahmen mit ner Sprühdose selbst lackieren GEHT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (5. November 2007)

<-- audi perleffekt weiss vom autolackierer 

hält wie bombe, aber natürlich, wie bereits erwähnt bei groben aufsetzern nicht!

meine gabel habe ich mittels spraydosen lackiert - 4 schichten alugrund und dann 5 schichten schlag- und stoßfesten lack. die spraydosenlackierung hat sicherlich schon sehr gelitten - vor allem am schaftübergang aufgrund des flexens der gabel, aber ich finde für den preislichen und zeitlichen auswand vollkommen in ordnung!!!


----------



## misanthropia (5. November 2007)

ein uzerkratztes trialbike... da stimmt was nicht. 
ansonsten müssen wir glaube ich alle einfach sagen dass der moolie recht hat und uns unseren Teil denken. 
Kratzer lackiere ich meistens mit der dose über. man sieht nur einen unterschied wenn Lichteinfalls winkel stimmt und man genau weiß wo man hinsieht. naja, ist eigentlich unsinnig darüber zu diskutieren. Das ist nunmal so mit nem Fetisch, Leichtbau, geile individuelle high- end lackierung.... Das muss man einfach so akzeptieren.Wort zum sonntag, bin arbeiten


----------



## hooliemoolie (5. November 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Hoolie verpiss dich dahin wo du hergekommen bist...
> 
> Wer bis du den ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Trial_Dani (6. November 2007)

is das jetzt der Threat, wo man sich tips zum lackieren holen kann,
         oder der Threat, wo man sich anfauchen kann, wie man will???

Also...ich hatte mir was anderes wie Letzteres vorgestellt! 

  -->    

tschüss!


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (6. November 2007)

Joooooa.......so siehts aus wa


----------



## misanthropia (6. November 2007)

sehr schön aber "Playboy" ist  für meinen Geschmack schon zu abgeklatscht.
Ansosten schon was besonderes geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (7. November 2007)

Sehr geil!  

Jetzt brauchst du noch diese Bremsscheibe mit den Mädels als Löcher.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2007)

Hallo,wir haben uns jetzt selbst ein Pulverbeschichtungsgerät mit Zubehör angeschafft.Rahmen wurde zuerst Glasperlengestrahlt und dann Pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## Eisbein (10. November 2007)

@ jappy


----------



## Schevron (10. November 2007)

sehr geil geworden.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2007)

so jetzt ist es fertig



wenn jemand mal.Glasperlenstrahlen,oder Pulverbeschichtung braucht,bitte pn
Gruss Peter


----------



## mr.mütze (10. November 2007)

mach doch noch weiße speichen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. November 2007)

geiles Monty!!! find cih gut.


----------



## Schevron (10. November 2007)

weiße speichen wären echt net schlecht. mußt nur aufpassen das sie nach dem pulvern noch durch die löcher passen


----------



## *Sickboy* (10. November 2007)

Die roten Parts sind nicht so mein Geschmack, aber sonst echt geil!!!


----------



## mr.mütze (10. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> weiße speichen wären echt net schlecht. mußt nur aufpassen das sie nach dem pulvern noch durch die löcher passen



wieso selber lackieren gibst doch zu kaufen. es gibst ja auch farbige speichen für bmx und mtb ich weis bloß nicht mehr wie der shop heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. November 2007)

na ich weiss nicht was mehr aufwand ist, weisse/bunte speichen kaufen/finden/kuerzen oder die silbernen pulvern..


----------



## mr.mütze (10. November 2007)

google machts möglich! ich weis jetzt nicht was er für ne speichen länge braucht 

http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?wheels_and_more_speichen.htm


----------

